
Ghost Ship: Stepping Aboard Sea Hunter, the Navy's Unmanned Drone Ship - rfreytag
http://www.digitaltrends.com/cool-tech/darpa-officially-christens-the-actuv-in-portland/
======
cyanbane
Amazing. How long until we see autonomous fishing vessels?

